# Visit Dream Isle today! [Item Giveaways, Shopping, Crafting and more!]



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 19, 2020)

Welcome to Dream Isle's airport thread! This will be a permanent thread that I will be using for all of my openings on my island to try and reduce the amount of threads I make on this board, and to reduce the amount of times I have to copy and paste this board. It will also be an easy way for you guys to follow the thread and watch to see when I am opening up my gates! Feel free to comment and post anything you like in here, and I look forward to your visit!

Northern Island | Native fruit: Peaches | Native flower: Mums




Want to know if the island is currently open? Just look here! No need to post and ask!



 





​


There will never be an entrance fee for Dream Isle! You can come and go as you please, as long as the island is open! Also, *tips will never be required*, however, they are loved! If you feel like giving a tip, that is great, if not that's okay too! Don't feel obligated to tip! If you would like to tip, I'll post a few things I am looking for down below!

Right now I am looking for furniture, which you can gift or let me catalog!
Furniture wishlist: https://nook.exchange/u/lady-sugarsaurus 
I am also looking for gold nuggets to make golden items for Lyssarin's pirate treasure room!
Of course anything else you want to tip is fine like bells, NMTs, clothes, TBT, anything, I'm even looking for heart crystals right now as I am trying to recreate my wedding venue!
And here are my current wishlists too!


Spoiler: wishlists









						Umbrellas I need by ladysugarsaurus | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Umbrellas I need, a list by ladysugarsaurus containing 4 items




					villagerdb.com
				







__





						Backpacks I need by ladysugarsaurus | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Backpacks I need, a list by ladysugarsaurus containing 17 items




					villagerdb.com
				







__





						KK Music I need by ladysugarsaurus | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View KK Music I need, a list by ladysugarsaurus containing 1 item




					villagerdb.com
				







__





						Furniture I need by ladysugarsaurus | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Furniture I need, a list by ladysugarsaurus containing 67 items




					villagerdb.com
				









​

Please follow my rules! There aren't many, and I share my island with three other people, so I make these rules to keep everyone happy and respectful!

Do not pick up anything on the ground, unless it's in a marked free area. (And please only take what you need! Leave it for someone else if you don't!)
Don't run through or pick the flowers (including weeds! Some are intentional!).
Please be a considerate neighbor!
Please *don't use '-' to leave*, it resets the island!* Please talk to Orville to leave.*
*DO NOT put custom designs in my Ables! *I want to keep the original outfits there, and I only want my villagers wearing in game clothes, please!
Please, if someone leaves me a tip, do not pick it up, thank you!
Please respect fenced off areas, no I will not be opening them up for you.



*Bulletin Board* - The latest news about Dream Isle
*Dream Isle Activities* - Open shops and other fun things to do on Dream Isle
*Dream Isle Crafting *- Free crafting services info
*Airport Access* - How you can get to Dream Isle
*Credits* - This is where I got the pretty things​


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 19, 2020)

Want to know what's going on today on Dream Isle? Just check out the bulletin board for all the updated information!

*06/04/2020 - *I still have SO MANY things to give away and I feel like it grows every day! haha Please come and take my stuff today! ^w^ Saharah is also here today, so come grab your carpets! Sadly, I don't have her trapped, so you will have to find her. Happy camel hunting! As an added bonus, I decided I'd like to get into allowing people to catalog sets that I have.  So look forward to that developing soon!




Spoiler: Old News Archive



*05/24/2020 - *Today we will be having another MASSIVE island giveaway!! I still have a bunch of items left over 250 items! That's so many! Please come and take them from me as I'd rather give back to the community than sell them! ^w^

*05/22/2020 - *Today we will be having another MASSIVE island giveaway!! I still have a bunch of items left over and have gotten more as I cleaned out all my left over fossils! I have a bunch of stuff, so please come and take it! Leif is also here today, and since I am currently in June, you can catch any summer bugs you might have missed out on! And maybe a shark too!

*05/19/2020 - *Today we will be having another MASSIVE island giveaway as soon as the new thread is finished to celebrate! Everything by the airport will be up for grabs! Stop by, check it out! Take what you need!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 19, 2020)

These activities are updated every time I open my gates! Look here to see who's currently on the island, what shops are open and other fun things to do around the island!




These are all the currently open shops and their stock for the day! Permanent shops as well as visitor shops will be located here. You are always welcome to shop whenever you visit!​


Bomber-Style Jacket, Doctor's Coat, Front-Tie Button-Down Shirt, Lacy Tank, Silk Floral-Print Shirt, Sweater on Shirt
Floral Skirt, Frilly Pants, Lemon Skirt, Leopard Miniskirt
Chiton, Simple-Dots Dress
Eggshell, Fedora, Matanpushi, Straw Boater
Bunny Nose, Round Tinted Shades, Triangle Shades
Dotted Knee-High Socks, Semi-Opaque Socks
Hi-Tech Sneakers, Moccasins, Rubber-Toe High Tops, Water Sandals




Mini Fridge (White), Antique Console Table (Natural)
Surfboard (White), Microscope, Book Stands (Colorful)
Eggy Parasol, Candy Umbrella
Red Mum, Rose and Tulip bags
White Mum, Rose and Tulip bags
Yellow Mum, Rose and Tulip bags
Black and Light-blue Wrapping Paper
Black Perforated-Board Wall, Blue-Striped Wall, Yellow-Striped Wall, Crepe-Design Wall
Cute Yellow Wall, Blue Molded-Panel Wall, Blue Diner Wall, Beige Art-Deco Wall
Cute Yellow-Tile Flooring, Light Herringbone Flooring, Orange Camo Flooring, Slate Flooring
Blue Honeycomb Tile, Brown Argyle-Tile Flooring, Artsy Parquet Flooring, Pine-Board Flooring




Small Rug: Black-Design Kitchen Mat
Medium Rug: Blue Vinyl Sheet
Large Rug: Blue Kilim-Style Carpet
Wallpaper: Cityscape 
Flooring: Gravel





Take a look at the list below to see other things you are free to do on the island! You never have to ask to do anything that's on this list, you are always free to do these things!​


Today, *Felicity* is crafting a *Cherry Lamp* DIY. Make sure to stop by their house if you would like it! 

DIY Preview:







I am currently setting up for people to be able to catalog certain sets that I own! Right now I do not have this open, and if you come to my island now you will see a fenced off area where it will be going. I have a group of friends that I will be allowing to catalog the items first before I open it up to the public. If it is fenced off, assume that means I am waiting on one of those friends to catalog, or the set is not complete. Please be patient!




I have a couple spots around the island marked with a sign that says 'Please water'. If you would like to water my flowers, you are more than welcome to! At the top right of my island, there is a stall there with free watering cans and a fenced off area. That is one of the spots you can water. The other spots include outside a few villager houses, they have the same 'Please water' sign! Feel free to water those to!

I ask that you refrain from watering anything else that's not marked as I don't want to be overrun with flowers, and please return the watering cans when you are done! Also, please let me know if one breaks so I can replace it! Thank you!





Feel free to sell any turnips on my island! Here are my current prices! 
Make as many trips as you need.

Turnips are selling for:* 70* bells today.





You are always more than welcome to do any fishing or bug catching you like!

Island Information -
Location: Northern
Date: June 12th 2020
Season: Summer





Any open island homes are free for you to browse and explore! 
Please respect any fenced off homes as they may be fenced off for a reason.

Current open homes -

Narie's Home
Theme: Cozy comfort home.

Lyssarin's Home
Theme: Pirate Ship

Masami's Home
Theme: Under construction


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 19, 2020)

I will be offering my services in the way of crafting! You can ask me to craft anything in my known DIYs any time you come to the island! There is no limit to how many items I can craft you, but please bare in mind that because these are free crafted items, I will be asking you to provide the materials for the DIYs. If you would like me to craft you a DIY when you visit the island, please send me a PM with your IGN, your island name and the names of the DIYs you would like crafted with the amount of each item so that I can identify you when you get to my island!
​List of items I can craft:





						DIYs I own by ladysugarsaurus | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View DIYs I own, a list by ladysugarsaurus containing 376 items




					villagerdb.com


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 19, 2020)

Today's Dodocode is: *LJBP0*​


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 19, 2020)

All the stuff that makes this thread pretty!

*Fonts: *Fontmeme.com
*Switch controllers, dollhouse and plants: *King-Lulu-Deer on DA
*Bulletin board:* Momentaryunicorn on DA
*Airplane window: *Xienne on DA​


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 19, 2020)

I am officially open for visitors!  Come to my giveaway!


----------



## MapleCake (May 19, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to visit and browse around. I'll be there shortly if it's okay with you, thanks! 
Also I love the aesthetic of your thread. I hope it gains popularity!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 19, 2020)

MapleCake said:


> Hi, I'd like to visit and browse around. I'll be there shortly if it's okay with you, thanks!
> Also I love the aesthetic of your thread. I hope it gains popularity!


Thank you! I like to make everything cute. haha.
I got tired of copy and pasting just a bunch of the same text, so I figured this might work better for me. 
Come when you get the chance, I will be open for a little while yet.


----------



## voltairenism (May 19, 2020)

hello, can I visit? I just want to tour if that's okay!


----------



## Kakariko13 (May 19, 2020)

Would you accept TBT instead of a book for the materials to craft the tiny library? There are a couple ones that I have all the materials for but I just dont have a book!


----------



## voltairenism (May 19, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> hello, can I visit? I just want to tour if that's okay!


cecilia from kokoriset, I'm coming ^~^


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 19, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> hello, can I visit? I just want to tour if that's okay!



Sorry for the late reply! Yes everyone is always welcome! 



voltairenism said:


> cecilia from kokoriset, I'm coming ^~^




	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Kakariko13 said:


> Would you accept TBT instead of a book for the materials to craft the tiny library? There are a couple ones that I have all the materials for but I just dont have a book!



I do happen to have a book, so I can give you one, but no, I don't need TBT. 
You can just have it.


----------



## Brendies (May 19, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 19, 2020)

Brendies said:


> May I visit?


Yes of course! Everyone is welcome.


----------



## Tatoenami (May 20, 2020)

I'm also interested in walking around your island if that's okay  
Egghead from Sunnyside in case you needed a heads up!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 20, 2020)

Tatoenami said:


> I'm also interested in walking around your island if that's okay
> Egghead from Sunnyside in case you needed a heads up!


Of course, happy to have you! I will be open for a little bit longer.


----------



## zola (May 20, 2020)

i would love to visit if you're still open!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 20, 2020)

zola said:


> i would love to visit if you're still open!


Yes, I am! ^w^


----------



## Muddy (May 20, 2020)

TYVM! Lovely Island


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 20, 2020)

Muddy said:


> TYVM! Lovely Island


You're welcome! ^w^


----------



## seikoshi (May 20, 2020)

hi! I'll be coming over!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 20, 2020)

I will be closing my gates up in about 15 mins. (12:45am EST)
If you are on the island before that, you can take as much time as you need, but I won't be accepting new visitors tonight. 

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020

I am closed up for the night! Thank you to everyone that visited today!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

Dream Isle is open again!  Come to my giveaway!


----------



## KatBunny (May 22, 2020)

Alright! I’m coming by! ^_^


----------



## m i d o r i (May 22, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Dream Isle is open again!  Come to my giveaway!


Hi! May I come visit please?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

m i d o r i said:


> Hi! May I come visit please?


Of course! Dodocode is on the first page! ^w^


----------



## m i d o r i (May 22, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Of course! Dodocode is on the first page! ^w^


Hahaha sorry ^_^ i didnt see it, my bad


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

m i d o r i said:


> Hahaha sorry ^_^ i didnt see it, my bad


No worries! ^w^


----------



## Ireuna (May 22, 2020)

I want to come catch shark!!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

Ireuna said:


> I want to come catch shark!!


Come along~!
Good luck~ ^w^

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

I crashed, new Dodocode up!

*MJBVT*


----------



## xMartin (May 22, 2020)

omw! thanks for sharing your dodo !

thanks for hosting, amazing island <3


----------



## Quinni (May 22, 2020)

Id like to come visit please! <3


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

Quinni said:


> Id like to come visit please! <3


Of course! Dodocode is on the first page.


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

c-could i come catch some sharks?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

xara said:


> c-could i come catch some sharks?


Of course~ ^w^


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Of course~ ^w^



tysm i’ll be there in a few! i love sharks


----------



## FlimsyAxe (May 22, 2020)

I’m coming over to catch bugs! Will also water your flowers :3


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

FlimsyAxe said:


> I’m coming over to catch bugs! Will also water your flowers :3


Thank you very much! ^w^

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

It just started raining here, so I apologize in advance if my wifi goes out, though I don't anticipate it! ^w^


----------



## Bloobloop (May 22, 2020)

hiya! is leif selling mums by any chance?


----------



## Salomebibouland (May 22, 2020)

I am coming over and bringing the shanty mat, I hope to catch some sharks


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

Bloobloop said:


> hiya! is leif selling mums by any chance?


Leif is not, no, but my Nooks is. 

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



Salomebibouland said:


> I am coming over and bringing the shanty mat, I hope to catch some sharks


Good luck! ^w^


----------



## Bloobloop (May 22, 2020)

i'd love to visit then! i have the botanical rug i can bring ^^


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

Bloobloop said:


> i'd love to visit then! i have the botanical rug i can bring ^^


Of course! Dodocode is on the first page! ^w^


----------



## ameliajade26 (May 22, 2020)

Hi, I’d love to visit it I have a simple black mat you can have


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

ameliajade26 said:


> Hi, I’d love to visit it I have a simple black mat you can have


Thank you! ^w^ Dodocode is on the first page!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

Bumping up as I am still open~

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

Haven't had a visitor in a while, so I am going to close up for the day! Thanks to everyone that stopped by!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 24, 2020)

And we are open once again ladies and gentleman! 
Dodocode is on the front page and here as well!

*6QG9J*


----------



## SoSu (May 24, 2020)

Hello! I’d like to stop by. I don’t have your fossil, but I’m bringing a few unidentified ones. Hope you’ll get lucky!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 24, 2020)

SoSu said:


> Hello! I’d like to stop by. I don’t have your fossil, but I’m bringing a few unidentified ones. Hope you’ll get lucky!


Thank you so much! I hope so too! ^w^


----------



## FireflyHannah (May 24, 2020)

Hi Ty for letting me come! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 24, 2020)

FireflyHannah said:


> Hi Ty for letting me come! I really appreciate it!


You're welcome! Glad you could get some things you needed! ^w^


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Jun 4, 2020)

Opening my island up today! Come along and shop, get free things, and have a good time! ^w^
I don't know how long I'll stay open today for.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

Well, we went 20 minutes with out any interest, so I'm gonna close up for now and reopen later when more people are on.


----------

